# Ruby_ Địa chỉ thiết kế bảng tên nhân viên đẹp, giá rẻ, uy tín nhất thị trường



## hhhy93 (10/7/20)

*Nhắc tới đơn vị thiết kế bảng tên nhân viên đẹp, giá rẻ và uy tín nhất trên thị trường không thể không nhắc tới công ty Ruby. Đơn vị đã có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế bảng tên. Tính tới thời điểm hiện tại, chúng tôi đã có hơn 500 mẫu thẻ tên nhân viên với nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau cho khách hàng thỏa sức lựa chọn. Đến với dịch vụ làm thẻ tên nhân viên của Ruby quý khách hàng sẽ hài lòng tuyệt đối về chất lượng lẫn dịch vụ.*

*Công ty Ruby luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của khách hàng*

Dịch vụ thiết kế và làm bảng tên nhân viên tại công ty Ruby luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của khách hàng trên thị trường hiện nay.
- Chúng tôi có đa dạng mẫu mã, kích thước, màu sắc và chất liệu thẻ tên nhân viên cho quý khách hàng thỏa sức lựa chọn.
- Chất liệu biển tên có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng, đẹp và có độ bền cao.
- Đội ngũ nhân viên thiết kế và làm bảng tên nhân viên tại công ty Ruby chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình.
- Chi phí thiết kế và làm thẻ tên nhân viên tại công ty Ruby phải chăng, có tính cạnh tranh cao trên thị trường.
- Cam kết giao hàng nhanh chóng theo bản hợp đồng ngay từ đầu.





_Chúng tôi có đa dạng mẫu mã, kích thước, màu sắc và chất liệu thẻ tên nhân viên cho khách hàng lựa chọn_
*
Các chất liệu bảng tân nhân viên tại công ty Ruby*

Dưới đây là một số chất liệu thẻ tên nhân viên tại công ty Ruby mà quý khách hàng có thể tham khảo:
- Thẻ tên được làm bằng đồng in UV phủ keo, thẻ tên làm bằng đồng ăn mòn.
- Thẻ tên đeo áo bằng chất liệu inox, bao gồm: In UV và ăn mòn.
- Thẻ tên đeo áo được làm bằng mica.
- Thẻ tên đeo áo được làm bằng nhôm.





_Các chất liệu thẻ tên nhân viên tại công ty Ruby đa dạng_
*
Phương pháp in thẻ tên nhân viên tại công ty Ruby*

Trên thị trường hiện nay, mỗi địa chỉ làm *bảng tên nhân viên* đều có phương pháp in ấn riêng biệt. Tại công ty Ruby, chúng tôi cũng xây dựng cho mình cách làm bảng tên và in ấn chất lượng. Cụ thể:





_Ruby xây dựng cho mình cách làm bảng tên và in ấn chất lượng_
*Phương pháp in thường*
Ruby sẽ áp dụng phương pháp in thường đối với thẻ tên nhân viên được làm từ chất liệu:
- Mica.
- Nhựa.
- Thủy tinh hữu cơ.
- Bề mặt trước phủ keo.
*
Phương pháp in decal*
Ruby sẽ áp dụng phương pháp in decal thẻ tên nhân viên với các chất liệu sau:
- Nhựa.
- Kim loại.
- Nhựa lẫn kim loại.
Với phương pháp này, thợ kỹ thuật của Ruby sẽ in nội dung lên tấm decal. Sau đó, sẽ sử dụng máy ép lên phôi bảng tên cắt sẵn rồi phủ keo lên trên cùng để bảo vệ, đồng thời tạo độ bóng cho bảng tên.

*Phương pháp đúc khuôn*
Phương pháp đúc khuôn được công ty Ruby áp dụng cho các thẻ tên nhân viên được làm từ chất liệu:
- Nhôm.
- Kẽm.
Phương pháp đúc khuôn bảng tên không sử dụng chất liệu đồng và inox bởi tính chất vật lý của hai chất liệu này không phù hợp. Đây là phương pháp được nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn khi đến với dịch vụ làm thẻ tên nhân viên của công ty Ruby.

*Phương pháp ăn mòn*
Phương pháp ăn mòn thường được áp dụng cho các thẻ tên được làm từ chất liệu kim loại. Theo đó, thợ kỹ thuật Ruby sẽ dùng axit ăn mòn bề mặt kim loại dựa vào hình ảnh lẫn kích thước thiết kế sẵn. Khi đã có phôi ăn mòn, bảng tên sẽ được đổ thêm màu cùng với lớp keo hữu cơ bên trên để bảo vệ bề mặt.

Trên đây là một số thông tin nổi bật về địa chỉ thiết kế *bảng tên nhân viên* chất lượng của công ty Ruby. Nếu quan tâm tới dịch vụ của chúng tôi, hãy liên hệ ngay cho Ruby theo wesbite: lambangten.vn để được tư vấn cụ thể hơn bạn nhé!
*CTY TNHH PHÁT TRIỂN CÔNG NGHỆ RUBY*
*ĐT: 02862 868 666* - MST: 3702039998
162/8 Đường 9, Phường 9, Gò Vấp, TPHCM
Thanh Thúy: 0908 419 579 - kinhdoanh01@rubyvn.com
Mỹ Nhung: 0947 990 263 - kinhdoanh02@rubyvn.com
RUBY Ngân: 0945 913 963 - kinhdoanh03@rubyvn.com
Cẩm Tiên: 0934 121 163 - kinhdoanh04@rubyvn.com
RUBY Hiếu: 0937 52 69 62 - kinhdoanh05@rubyvn.com


----------

